# Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro



## Juskr (3. Februar 2014)

*Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

So, als erstes mal einen guten Tag liebe PCGHX-Gemeinde.
Ich habe mir vor einer Weile bei einer Sale-Aktion das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 gekauft und kurz darauf die ASUS Xonar U7 USB-Soundkarte (wegen Platzmangel aufgrund von GraKa keine Interne).
Soweit bin ich mit der Wiedergabe zufrieden, das Problem ist allerdings die Aufnahmequalität des Mikros.
Da ich vermutlich irgendetwas bei den Einstellungen der Xonar falsch gemacht habe, wollte ich mich einmal erkundigen ob irgendjemand ebenfalls eine Xonar U7 besitzt und mir seine Einstellungen verraten könnte, die Qualität des Mikros ist nämlich laut TS-Test und Praxistest, sowohl wie Fraps "nicht gerade berauschend", will heißen: rauschende/verzerrte Stimme und dumpfer Klang.
Falls es eventuell an der Xonar im allgemeinen liegt, bliebe mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als mir eine neue Soundkarte zu kaufen.

(Da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass manche Leute gerne darauf hinweisen, wie viel besser Kopfhörer und Ansteckmirofon als ein Headset seien, bitte ich hiermit darum, dies zu unterlassen, ich habe mich damit auseinandergesetzt und mich für das MMX entschieden.  Danke!)


----------



## Neodrym (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Da das MMX nichts anderes wie ein Kopfhörer (DT770) mit Ansteckmicro ist hat sich dein Hinweis erledigt..


----------



## Finallin (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*



Neodrym schrieb:


> Da das MMX nichts anderes wie ein Kopfhörer (DT770) mit Ansteckmicro ist hat sich dein Hinweis erledigt..


 
Unglaubliches hilfreicher Kommentar von Dir, danke dafür!

Ich habe das MMX300 noch nicht, sollte aber Morgen zusammen mit einer Xonar D2X bei mir ankommen, werde dann gleich mal schauen wie sich das Mikrofon bei mir verhält.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Poste am besten mal deine Einstellungen, ich kenne mich nicht ganz genau mit dem U7 Treiber aus...

Schon mal am Onboard/anderen PC probiert, ob da der Klang besser ist?


----------



## Nokami (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*



> Falls es eventuell an der Xonar im allgemeinen liegt, bliebe mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als mir eine neue Soundkarte zu kaufen.


Mein MMX300 (ja ich habe hier auch eins liegen ) ist absolut Klar in der Aufnahme ohne irgendwelche Hintergrundgeräusche an einer Xonar DGX und DX.
Ich könnte zum Vergleich ne kurze Aufnahme machen aber erst gegen 12 Uhr..


----------



## The_Trasher (4. Februar 2014)

Nokami schrieb:


> Ich könnte zum Vergleich ne kurze Aufnahme machen aber erst gegen 12 Uhr..



Durch sämtliche De- und Encoder Programme gejagt und später auf YT?
 Wird nicht viel bringen.

@Te: Das Kondensator-Mic das Beyer am MMX 300 einsetzt ist, wenn es richtig eingestellt ist, richtig gut. Du sollst dir erstmal selber ein Bild machen bevor du einzelne Probleme herauspickt die irgendjemand damit hat.


----------



## Juskr (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Also erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten! 
Eingestellt sind im Menü der Xonar 192kHz Samplingrate und 24Bit, das Problem liegt aber wahrscheinlich bei der Aufnahme-Lautstärkeregelung, bzw. dem Pegel, der muss nämlich sehr hoch stehen, sonst ist das Mikro (laut Freunden im TS) zu leise, ich werde das allerdings gleich noch einmal mit einer Aufnahme ausprobieren.


> Da das MMX nichts anderes wie ein Kopfhörer (DT770) mit Ansteckmicro ist hat sich dein Hinweis erledigt..


Das weiß ich und das meinte ich damit, als ich gesagt habe, dass ich mich damit auseinandergesetzt habe, außerdem ist das MMX 300 leicht anders als der DT770, es basiert nur auf letzterem.

NACHTRAG: Das Problem ist, um es nochmal zu spezifizieren, vor allem der "dumpfe" Klang der Aufnahme.
                Die Lautstärke ist i.O.
                 Die Onboard Soundkarte liefert (traurigerweise) scheinbar besseren Klang, was das Mikro anbelangt.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Dann ist entweder die Soundkarte kaputt oder was im Treiber falsch eingestellt.


Also meine Phoebus ist so eingestellt:

Mikrofon: 30 DB
Abtastrate: 48Khz/24Bit (ich merke zwischen allen Modis eh keinen Unterschied)
Xear SingFX/Magic Voice aus, ROG Command aus -> Vielleicht hast du ähnliche Features.. ALLE ausstellen, die Verschlimmbessern alles.
Mikrofonboost: 10 DB


Damit ist die Qualität genauso gut wie bei meiner alten DX


----------



## Juskr (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Die Einstellungen sind leider bei mir anders, kein Mikrofonboost :/ (in Windows auch nicht)
Gyazo - c7c37b10a5c3483424eb22c92fb04bea.png
Gyazo - 8d1663b4e52b7e2affa47d2a86c120fb.png
Gyazo - 95cd0e3f02bbc38a0013bfdcd96e6ee4.png


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Wieso hat dein Mikro denn Links/Rechts?  Ansonsten siehts ganz normal aus.

Schon über Teamspeak mal versucht, die Einstellungen anzupassen? 


Also Unter Pegel bei Windows findet sich keine Mikrofonverstärkung?




Wie gesagt... Mal anderes Mikrofon testen, vielleicht ist der Eingang der Soka defekt.


----------



## Juskr (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Teamspeak hilft nicht, die Windows Einstellung gibt es nicht und ich werde wohl mal bei BD anfragen, da mein altes Sennheiser PC3 Chat sich besser anhört...na ja, 5 jahre Garantie  ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*



Juskr schrieb:


> Teamspeak hilft nicht, die Windows Einstellung gibt es nicht und ich werde wohl mal bei BD anfragen, da mein altes Sennheiser PC3 Chat sich besser anhört...na ja, 5 jahre Garantie  ^^


 
Aber wenn es am Onboard besser klingt, kann es eig. nicht das Mikro sein.


----------



## Juskr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Ich schicke es ja nicht sofort zurück, ich wollte zuerst einmal fragen, ob die Leute wissen woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Werner55 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Hallo,

ich habe habe mir das gekauft. es kam gerade an.
Ich bin aufgeregt.

meine xbox one x kam auch heute an.
ich bin noch aufgeregter.

und nun.
ich bekomme das nicht hin.

Wenn ich bei den beiden mitgelieferten Kabel eines nutze
= das eine Ende in den Kopfhörer, passt gut.
= bei den beiden anderen Enden, eines (mit dem Adapter, der dabei ist) stekce ich in den Av Receiver, aber das andere Ende (ich glaube das ist das Mic), tja, wohin damit?
ich kann das ja nicht in den Controller stecken, weil wie will man dann spielen. wenn man mit dem Kopf am Av Receiver hängt, da dass zweier Enden Kabel so kurz isz

irgendwie muss ich da ein Gedankenfehler haben.

Wer nutzt das an seiner xbox, meinetwegen auch an der ps4, ich habe beide heute erhalten.

wie kriege ich das hin?

Ton über Kopfhörer (Kopfhörer an Yamaha Av Receiver im Wohnzimmer angeschlossen,
und dass ich auch das Mikro dabei nutzen kann.

Ich gebe doch nicht 299 Euro aus, für Nur Ton ohne dem Mikro...

Hilfe Freunde...


----------



## DuckDuckStop (28. April 2018)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Schließ das Headset doch einfach direkt am Controller mit diesem Adapter der bei der Konsole dabei war an.


----------



## Werner55 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

was für ein Adapter, der bei der X dabei sein soll????????
ich bin echt durch den Wind ...


----------



## Werner55 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

.------------------------------------


----------



## Ericius (28. April 2018)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

LMGTFY


----------



## Ericius (28. April 2018)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Du kannst dir alternativ auch eine Verlängerung für die Mikrofonklinke zulegen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die XBox die Kanäle dementsprechend trennen kann, also Mic-in am Controller und Sound-out zum AVR. 
Und bei gleich zwei so überteuerten Produkten klärt man das doch eigentlich vorher...


----------



## Werner55 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Einstellungen für Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Mikro*

Ich erhielt Infos, an anderer Stelle.
die möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten...

"Also, das MMX hat zwei getrennte Kabel. 
Also kaufst du dir entweder einen y Adapter und nutzt das Ding am Controller 
oder du kaufst dir ne USB Soundkarte und nutzt es entsprechend an der Konsole. 
Bei Verwendung über den AV Receiver, wirst du das Mikrofon nicht nutzen können."

_____

Herzlichen Dank !

y adapter geholt. (7,50 Euro bei MediMax)
dieser ist nun mit dem Kopfhörer + Controller "verknüpft"

Somit ist gewährleistet: Audio + Micro

Und in den Xbox Settings sah ich nun in Ruhe auch, wo ich das Headphone an sich lauter stellen konnte. Nun klingt es deutlich lauter, authentischer und Näher am Geschehen.

Danke für Eure Geduld und allen eine gute "Gaming" Zeit.

Gamertag: Spider_ID_ (ps4)
Gamertag: Cuspiluke (xbox)

Freue mich, auf nette Menschen, die Lust auf Miteinander oder Gegeneinander spielen haben.


----------

